# Our kitchen tap has stopped working!



## therising (Mar 1, 2007)

We'd appreciate if anybody has any ideas as to why our kitchen tap might've stopped working...

When set to either hot or cold you get an initial decent burst of water, but after a few seconds this reduced to a trickle before stopping completely.

There is plenty of water in the tank, the pump still works, the outside drain is closed (as suggested in the fault finding section of the user manual) and the bathroom tap and outside shower both work OK.

Our vehicle is a 2006 Hymer Van 522. We have had a general root around at the back of the kitchen cupboard but are reluctant to disturb anything incase we cause more damage!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

*hymer tap*

hi therising,we had the same thing,turned out to be the microswitch,I found the easiest way to gain access was to remove the sink,allowing good access and a simple repair with new switch.
hope this helps
curlyboy


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

If you get water out of the bathroom sink tap OK put the bathroom tap on only letting a small amount of water to pass and then see if you get water out of the kitchen tap. If you do the micro switch on the kitchen tap is US. I have wired in a spare press button switch under the kitchen worktop so if any tap micro switch does pack up while on a long trip all the taps will still work until it can be fixed.

steve & ain. --------- teensvan.


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

We had a similar problem but only on hot water.I removed the pipe from the tail on the tap and let some water pass through then refitted the pipe and all was well again.I suspected a blockage in the supply to the tap and this seemed to have cleared it.You can also check that the micro switch is working this way by turning the tap on with the pipe disconnected."DON'T FORGET TO POINT THE OPEN END OF THE PIPE INTO A CONTAINER OR IT WILL GET MESSY!!!!"


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

therising.

The symptoms you describe sound to me like the microswitch or the wiring have developed a fault. Are you positive that the pump runs when the offending tap is operated ? I can replicate this by switching off the 12V system & then operating the tap. The water flows for a few seconds & then trickles to a stop.

I've experienced exactly the problem you describe. The wires to the micro switch had been sawn through by the internals of the tap. If you're not handy with this sort of thing you'll need a new tap. I think the switches are available separately if you're up to fitting it.

Things to check.

Have a look under the sink where the plastic water pipes run up & into the tap. There'll be a couple of wires cable tied to the pipes. Follow these wires back down & you'll find a couple of bullet connectors. Undo both connectors & use a multimeter to test the switch. Bear in mind you could be looking for a transient fault & it may not be apparent straight away if the switch is defective. Once you've got the meter connected operate the tap several times to see if the switch is making. Try doing this in the hot & cold positions & everywhere inbetween. The tap is'nt well designed & the switch wires are disturbed every time the tap is moved from hot to cold & vice versa.

The other two ends of the wires running off under the floor are the 12V supply from the habitation loom & the switched supply to the pump. Try touching these together. If the pump runs it's something in the tap or its wiring that's the problem.

Like teensvan I've fitted a momentary switch under the sink. If any of the tap switches fail the taps can still be operated.

If you need to remove the tap, undo the H & C water pipes, undo the wires & then unscrew the large black plastic nut under the worktop. The tap can then be withdrawn from the top.

The innards of the tap are straightforward but fiddly.

Good luck in your quest.

Dave.

My original threadHere


----------

